# general error: Unknown relocation type c4 in PLT



## cbrace (Nov 30, 2016)

Hi all,

Last week I set up a smallish (256MB RAM) KVM VPS running FreeBSD v11 i386 to serve as a MX backup and for a VPN. Everything was working fine.

This morning I got a warning that the security/openvpn processes had stopped.

I tried to restart it but kept getting segmentation faults. I trying reinstalling with pkg and `make install` to no avail.

I rebooted the VPS and now keep getting this error:


```
root@nop:/usr/local/etc/openvpn # openvpn --config server.conf
Unknown relocation type c4 in PLT
root@nop:/usr/local/etc/openvpn # openvpn --config server433.conf
Unknown relocation type c4 in PLT
root@nop:/usr/local/etc/openvpn # pkg info
Unknown relocation type c4 in PLT
root@nop:/usr/local/etc/openvpn # pkg info openvpn
Unknown relocation type c4 in PLT
root@nop:/usr/local/etc/openvpn
```


```
# uname -a
FreeBSD nop 11.0-RELEASE-p1 FreeBSD 11.0-RELEASE-p1 #0 r306420: Thu Sep 29 03:40:55 UTC 2016     root@releng2.nyi.freebsd.org:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  i386
```
Any ideas on how I might determine what is going on here?

Thanks.


----------

